# unerklärliche Fehlermeldung



## shAGGie (18. Mrz 2008)

bekomme diese fehlermeldung. hab im internet durch google suche keinen anhaltspunkt finden können 


```
type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

javax.servlet.ServletException: t2cGetCharSet
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:848)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:781)
	org.apache.jsp.Main_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.Main_jsp:91)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)


root cause 

java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: t2cGetCharSet
	oracle.jdbc.driver.T2CConnection.t2cGetCharSet(Native Method)
	oracle.jdbc.driver.T2CConnection.getCharSetIds(T2CConnection.java:2907)
	oracle.jdbc.driver.T2CConnection.logon(T2CConnection.java:316)
	oracle.jdbc.driver.PhysicalConnection.<init>(PhysicalConnection.java:348)
	oracle.jdbc.driver.T2CConnection.<init>(T2CConnection.java:139)
	oracle.jdbc.driver.T2CDriverExtension.getConnection(T2CDriverExtension.java:79)
	oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:563)
	oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleDataSource.getConnection(OracleDataSource.java:196)
	oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleDataSource.getConnection(OracleDataSource.java:146)
	de.kvdrfehl.db.DBConnection.getConnection(DBConnection.java:46)
	org.apache.jsp.Main_jsp._jspService(org.apache.jsp.Main_jsp:55)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:322)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:810)
	org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:81)


note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.5 logs.
```

der quellcode dazu sieht wie folgt aus


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<%@page import="de.kvdrfehl.db.*"%>
<%@page import="java.sql.*"%>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>KVdR Fehlermanagement</title>
</head>
<body>
<%
	Statement dbstat = DBConnection.getConnection().createStatement();
	ResultSet rsTables = dbstat.executeQuery("SELECT TABLE_NAME FROM USER_TABLES");
	int i=0;
	ResultSet[] rs = new ResultSet[17];
	
	
	while(rsTables.next()){
	rs[i++] = dbstat.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM " + rsTables.getString(1));	
	}
	
%>
<table border="1"><tr><td>
<form action="?" method="POST">
	<select name="VSNR">
		<% while (rs[13].next()){%>
			<option><%=rs[13].getString(2) %></option>	
		<%} %>
	</select>
</form>
</td><td>blubb</td></tr>

</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2008)

Wenn du verständlichere Fehlermeldungen & Quellcode haben möchtest, soltest du anfangen die Darstellung von der Logik und den Daten zu trennen.

Der Fehler kommt von der Oracle lib, ihr fehlt die "t2cGetCharSet " Methode, welche anscheinend "native" (DLL unter Windows) implementiert wurde.


----------



## shAGGie (18. Mrz 2008)

komisch. vorher ging es noch und ich hab nichts gemacht ...

hmmm...

was hälst du von der logik meines codes, sollte doch rein theoretisch so funktionieren oder

achja und noch ne frage, weisst du zufällig wie ich die zeilen in einer spalte aus dem resultset lesen kann?


----------



## maki (18. Mrz 2008)

> was hälst du von der logik meines codes


Nicht persönlich nehmen (wir fangen ja alle mal an), aber das ist Quäl Code 
HTML, Java und dann auch noch SQL...  und das alles in einer Datei! :noe: 
Fehlt nur noch CSS und JavaScript um das Chaos perfekt zu machen.



> achja und noch ne frage, weisst du zufällig wie ich die zeilen in einer spalte aus dem resultset lesen kann?


Was sind denn "zeilen in einer spalte aus dem resultset" ?


----------



## shAGGie (18. Mrz 2008)

hab grad das resultset gebrabbel in ne eigen klasse verfrachtet soll ja ordentlich werden.

unter "java resource: src" hab ichn db package erstellt in dem findet man auch die classe für die oracle db verbnindung.

nene die jsp soll eigentlich nur aus html code bestehen und ganz wenig java. den java code out soure ich in eigene classen auf die ich dann nur noch zugreife aus der jsp.

keine sorge ...

die sache hat sich auch geklärt, wollte herrausfinden wieviele tabellen in dem resultset stecken. 


```
rsTables.getMetaData().getColumnCount()
```
 << gab mir den int wert zurück den ich wollte, eben die anzahl der tabellen sonst hät ichs statisch reingeschrieben was aber blöde gewesen wäre wenn ne tabelle dazugekommen wäre




hmmm nur wie löse ich jetzt das problem mit der fehlermeldung ....


----------

